# Sr20bb Stanza



## *FastaStanza* (Jul 2, 2004)

I was wondering.... How could i get ahold of a AUTOMATIC swap for my Stanza cause i cannot stand driving manual transmission!?!?!???? I emailed someone from a JDM Website and they said it was a GOOD QUESTION and told me they have no clue to look around online so.... THATS WHAT IM DOING!

Wish


----------

